

Show HN: Crowd Puzzle - Realtime puzzles with friends - x0ner

Hey guys,<p>This is my first true release of something I feel is pretty cool to HN. I started building this site with the idea that pieces could be purchased through micro payments. Winners of solving the puzzle would get some sort of prize and could build up credit on the site. My dreams of this were shattered by the ambiguous gambling laws of the U.S. With that said, I have no clue what to do with the site, but I haven't seen the concept anywhere else before.<p>You can register using Facebook or the traditional login and you will be given 50 pieces and 50 guesses. You can use those to reveal tiles on the puzzle (updates realtime) or solve the puzzle when you think you know what it is. There are currently 3 puzzles loaded into the system and they will just cycle through each other if there is a winner. I understand the puzzle subjects do not have a definitive answer, but I was planning on using artwork or people as the material as there is only one answer.<p>Like I said, I am not sure what to do with the site, but someone else might. Even though I have done a lot of testing, I still consider the site to be in beta. If you find any bugs, I would love to hear. Feel free to shoot me an email, spread the site to friends, or comment on what you think. I am collecting metrics on the puzzle solving to help me better understand how a user plays, so hopefully some good will come out of showing.<p>http://crowdpuzzle.9bplus.com/
======
us
Clickable: <http://crowdpuzzle.9bplus.com/>

